# Applying for Perm Res (PRP) while on ZPS



## TentMaker (Dec 20, 2016)

My partner is on the Zim special permit, ZPS, but I am an RSA permanent resident. We have been officially together with my partner for more than 5 years. I want to apply for my partner's permanent residents here in Mzansi under the spouse category. Please kindly advice if I can do that now as VFS about 6 months ago initially told me its not possible.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

TentMaker said:


> My partner is on the Zim special permit, ZPS, but I am an RSA permanent resident. We have been officially together with my partner for more than 5 years. I want to apply for my partner's permanent residents here in Mzansi under the spouse category. Please kindly advice if I can do that now as VFS about 6 months ago initially told me its not possible.



You need to call VFS again and ask them. Just make sure you explain clearly that your partner will be applying for PR based on being your spouse as a Perm Res and not on her own accord. 

In my own personal opinion it should be possible. But we all know VFS and DHA have their own way of doing things.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

NO its not possible to apply from SA if he/she is on zsp. he/she needs to go to zim and apply for a spouse or whatever permit and then only can they apply for perm res.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Ebenezar1 said:


> NO its not possible to apply from SA if he/she is on zsp. he/she needs to go to zim and apply for a spouse or whatever permit and then only can they apply for perm res.


Considering that you don't even need to have any permit to apply for permanent residence when applying in your home country. Could it be an option also to go and submit the PR application in the home country?


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes but then you would have to leave your passport there for at least 8 months or even more considering that we have a new Home Affairs minister.


----------



## Ncube family (Feb 19, 2017)

Speaking from experience, l was on DZP at one stage and DHA wouldn't allow me to apply for a section 26b permanent residence permit unless l changed the conditions on my existing permit to a temporary residence visa(l was issued a section 11.6 visitors visa valid for 3 years)-that was the only way l could apply for PR.Now looking at the ZSP T's & C's-the holder cannot apply to change status from the republic,my advise will be for your spouse to apply for a relative visa at the RSA embassy in your country through you so that s/he can reside in the republic with you legal and once s/he is in the republic s/he can then apply for a PR that is if the applicant qualifies.


----------



## TentMaker (Dec 20, 2016)

Thank you guys for the insight and clarifications. Good spirit displayed. I think I will wait a bit, perhaps the minister will change the conditions for those wanting PR. I remember him asking for time to apply his mind on the ZSP. Thanks guys.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Lol Tentmaker you do know that as of Wednesday there is a new Home Affairs Minister?


----------

